# Traveling with iPad



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I'm back with more silly questions! I bought my extra 15gm memory card for my Nikon. Now I have 2 16gb cards, which I hope will be sufficient for my trip to the Holy Land starting Nov. 28th.

Now I think I should prep my iPad for the trip. I want to turn off anything that's going to suck data or juice from my iPad. Games, locater maps, weather trackers, etc. Is this necessary? I don't have much on there. Is there a way to disable certain games while I'm gone?

I want to use my iPad to store photos and then email my family. I do want my brother to be able to locate me using Google Latitudes (maybe). I may take my iPhone for that purpose though. I wasn't planning on it, but I saw how he used it to track his daughter when she went to Switzerland for her work. Kinda neat. This way he can tell my mom exactly where I am at any given moment. Not sure I will take my iPhone though if my iPad does the same thing. 

As far as photos... I want to be able to store them by location. In the past I'd take my Mac Air and create folders for each city I'd visit, then dump the photos into those folders. Not so easy to do on the iPad though... or is it?

Any tips, suggestions, ideas, will be greatly appreciated. I'm buy a data plan for $75 from AT&T. I also want to journal my trip. I have Pages on my iPad. Is there a better way to journal?

Ginny


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Do you have the camera connection kit for your iPad so you can put the pictures onto your iPad from your memory card without a computer? 

Does your Nikon have GPS? If not you will want to geotag them on your ipad. I don't believe wifi only ipads have GPS chips but they can get close with wifi router locations at least in the US.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Yes, I have the camera kit. I will transfer photos from Nikon to iPad via disc reader. I have a D90 Nikon and I don't think it has GPS. Now the Nikon will be with me 24/7 whereas the iPad will be left in the hotel room when I am out.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> the iPad will be left in the hotel room when I am out.


 

I'd be nervous leaving the iPad behind, even in a safe...

Betsy


----------



## iPublish (Oct 31, 2011)

You can go to iPad settings and turn off notification and location services for specific apps like weather or maps. It's probably not necessary. Most of the juice is used when you open the app and it updates information.

Dropbox is helpful on iPad or iPhone.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

We are staying in a convent or with Franciscan monks. I dont think i have to worry abiut leaving the iPad. I will nevertheless secure it.


----------



## kwajkat (Nov 6, 2008)

One thing to remember is the ipad will reconfigure the photos to fit the screen size. So if you want to have larger photos or beable to do anything with them, don't store them on the ipad.  You would be better off getting extra sd cards and changing them out. Trust when I speak from experience that you can never have enough sd cards along. I have found you really can take alot of photos when on a trip more so than you plan on, especially if you are going on the kind of trip you are!  Also if you are near any place than can transfer your photos to a disk do that.  Although, if it were me, I would take my mac air and leave the ipad home. When I went to NE (yup I know not nearly as neat as going overseas) I took both my mac air 11.6 ( for serious stuff) and my ipad to use on plane etc. Worked out pretty good.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

GinnyB said:


> We are staying in a convent or with Franciscan monks. I dont think i have to worry abiut leaving the iPad. I will nevertheless secure it.


Are you the only ones staying there?  But it does seem more safe than your standard hotel, LOL! I guess you won't have to worry about any loud parties next door, either!

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I dunno, those prayer chants can get really loud!


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

Well GOSH... I was trying to get away with taking ONE device - my MacAir, but the monks and nuns don't have wifi (I doubt they've even heard of it). So hence I opted for the iPad with it's purchased data plan. I have never traveled with an iPad - only my MacAir and frankly, I'm having anxiety attacks knowing that MacAir is staying home. 

I shoot approx 3,000 photos on a normal 10 day trip. Tahiti I shot 2700 photos; Egypt I shot 3200 photos. This will be a longer trip. I do not want to take both devices! Grrrr. Maybe the MacAir and the iPhone then The MacAir would be exclusively for photo storage/organization. The iPhone would be for email. I was planning on buying the $75 AT&T plan for the iPad. If I could buy data on the MacAir I would only take that, but w/o wifi anywhere I figured it'd be worthless. 

I also have zip for memory, which is why I wanted to drop each day's photos into a folder (MacAir) or album (iPad) so that I would "remember" where I was. Seems my face is always behind a shutter. 

Maybe I can run down to Best Buy and buy a slew of 4gb cards or something. MacAir/iPad... MacAir/iPad... gosh... what to do!!!


----------



## StaceyHH (Sep 13, 2010)

FWIW, I never shoot with any larger than 4GB cards when traveling. That way if something happens to a card, it's not so devastating a loss. You can definitely use your iPad for photo storage, and it will not resize unless you set it to do so. However, if you want to use it for sending/editing photos, it will resize the edited versions, and I'm not sure if it preserves a copy of your original file size. 

I use my iPad as backup storage and preview for out of town shoots, since the iPad will display full-res RAW files, although I can't edit, convert or resize them. (There is software that will allow you to do this, but it gets mixed reviews, and anyways I don't want to edit RAW on my iPad, I just want to store and preview.) Then when you get home, plug in and transfer all files to your main computer. 

I admit it would make me a little nervous to ONLY store the photos on iPad, if I were doing an important shoot. Usually I take a handful of 4GB cards, copy images over to the iPad, and stash the full cards as a backup. I've never tried photo backup to Dropbox for a trip, but it sounds like a reasonable idea. Can you backup to iCloud?


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I see your dilemma. I always have DH bring his laptop for storage. Do you shoot RAW format? I've considered buying a Wolverine 160 GB Portable Multimedia Storage Player with Built In 7-in-1 Memory Cards Reader for storage, but they're expensive.

I think you'd be fine with your iPad alone, though, honestly.

As for the journaling, have you considered blogging? I did this my past two trips and think it's definitely the way to go. I love the ease of getting text and photos up and published, and I love seeing feedback from friends and family while we're gone. Take a look at my Hawaii blog and our Africa Trip: http://www.suthard.com/Africa/

I used Wordpress for both, using my existing website (or you can option to use their free websites). There's both iPad and iPhone apps for posting, and once you're set up, it's super easy to manage and maintain.


----------



## GinnyB (Dec 19, 2009)

I am only using the iPad to store photos. I will not Photoshop them until I get home and load them on my iMac and server. I will not send any photos. I only want to journal to one person who wants to put the journal onto a blog. Basically, I would just jot down my thoughts on our location and the day's doings. Then send the text to the Deacon. Photos will not be sent, edited, or otherwise touched once they've been shot. All of that will be done when I get back to the States. I just want media storage. 

My brother (an avid Mac'er) said take all four devices -MacAir (storage), iPad (connectivity and email), iPhone (brother can track my location), and iPod (Music during flights- Segovia mostly). Each is good for certain things. The Kindle is a given. I'll put everything in my PacSafe tote when boarding. Only thing I'll carry on the shoots will be my Nikon and iPhone and respective chargers.

Heck, I'd probably take my desktop if I could manage it!


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

If you can take it all, I can't see why you wouldn't! Enjoy your trip, that sounds amazing.


----------

